# Smokin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Deer hind quarter, ribs, tri-tip, chicken and a few fatties are on The Beast today!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

All done now,here are some more pics. Plate pics coming soon.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice smoke ring on that tri-tip..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks good! Now I have to cook something on the smoker!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man! That was goooood if I do say so myself!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Looks Awsome.....


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeez man! all that looks awesome! good job...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments y'all!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Time to roll the smoker out of the shed !


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks good as always bud!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

paymaster u r tha man as always!! Da gone that meat looookss soo goood! Whats a tri-tip? That slab a ribs has an awsome looking rub on it!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Where can you get tri tips around here? They sell them everywhere out west but I have yet to see any for sale here.


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Gray ghost tri-tip comes from the bottom sirloin,which after seperating is 3 pieces,ball sirloin,flap and tri-tip! You can get most butchers to do it for you!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Ten4, sounds good, sho looks good! Thks gator69!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

As always, looks GREAT!!!! I gotta start on my EGG posts again I reckon!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> paymaster u r tha man as always!! Da gone that meat looookss soo goood! Whats a tri-tip? That slab a ribs has an awsome looking rub on it!


We hardly ever see tri_tip here either. I just lucked up on this small one. Brisket, my favorite meat to smoke, is going for $3 + per pound here and that is insane. Ribs has a rub made from paprika, brown sugar, and onion powder and is then covered with cruched peppercorns to kick it up a notch.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

dang man you make me hungry...those fatties are amazing! What exactly are they? boston butts?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

jcoss15 said:


> dang man you make me hungry...those fatties are amazing! What exactly are they? boston butts?


They are a chub of breakfast sausage rolled out, covered with shredded cheese, rolled back up, wrapped in a basket weave of bacon and cooked on a smoker. They are pretty much a snack food but are pretty good in the morning on a biscuit.

Thanks


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> They are a chub of breakfast sausage rolled out, covered with shredded cheese, rolled back up, wrapped in a basket weave of bacon and cooked on a smoker. They are pretty much a snack food but are pretty good in the morning on a biscuit.
> 
> Thanks


Yea I'm gonna have to try that...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

jcoss15 said:


> Yea I'm gonna have to try that...


Here is an old tutorial I posted a while back. Might help you some.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/fatties-123768/


----------

